# Amazing Mods



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Texas Outbacker "Paul" has just blown us away with his mods. I put this post here in hopes of goading him into posting some pics here to show you all what he has done with his Outback. Here is a teaser...you know the the plastic dinette table top in some Outbacks? Yeah...well he replaced his and it now has a hand polished beautifully stained cherry wood top. He had a chopping block that fit on the stove top that was amazing. Said something about "92 pieces of wood in it".
















C'mon Paul! Show us some pics of those "mods" that turned your Outback into something more like a piece of art!

-CC


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Let's see please. 
Sounds really cool!

Linda


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> C'mon Paul! Show us some pics of those "mods" that turned your Outback into something more like a piece of art!


I second that motion! Paul did some outstanding work on those mods. His woodwork on the table, cutting board, and stove cover looked very professional. And the color of his choice of woods complimented the interior of his Outback very well!

Post those pictures!

Mark


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

mswalt said:


> > C'mon Paul! Show us some pics of those "mods" that turned your Outback into something more like a piece of art!
> 
> 
> I second that motion! Paul did some outstanding work on those mods. His woodwork on the table, cutting board, and stove cover looked very professional. And the color of his choice of woods complimented the interior of his Outback very well!
> ...


I think there might be a small business selling those three things. I would buy a new cherry table top in a heartbeat.. and I have asked about cutting boards that cover the sink and the stove in the past. I would love to see the pics as well.

James


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well?...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I PM'd him









-CC


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Go to my gallery, some of the mods are there. I will take a few pictures this weekend and update the gallery. I have been pretty busy looking for a job (retire from the Navy in 60 days) and doing woodwork (building a rustic 30 X 10 tack room for a rancher). I will get the pictures on the site by Sunday. Thanks Curtis, for setting high expections for our fellow OBs. I hope I deliver. The chopping block extends over the sink for the dish drainer or what ever. FYI the Maple and Black walnut to make this thing was 100 bucks for materia only. These mods are an act of love not for profit. But I can be bought.


----------



## bpc87troop (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are some of the mods.

The cherry table.










The oak shoe box.










The cutting board (better than what we have in the house).



















Rear slide support.










Drawer mod.










And the clock that reminds us that we are in Texas...










Also, I am Paul's son, just in case you were wondering how I got the pictures. My parents left me to go to the rally while I was at school taking mid terms.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow!! VERY nice indeed. Someone knows his way around a wood shop for sure!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bpc87troop said:


> Here are some of the mods.
> 
> The cherry table.
> 
> ...


wow, you give your parents the best years of your life and what do they do? they go leave you to go off and play!


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Paul said:


> Go to my gallery, some of the mods are there. I will take a few pictures this weekend and update the gallery. I have been pretty busy looking for a job (retire from the Navy in 60 days) and doing woodwork (building a rustic 30 X 10 tack room for a rancher). I will get the pictures on the site by Sunday. Thanks Curtis, for setting high expections for our fellow OBs. I hope I deliver. The chopping block extends over the sink for the dish drainer or what ever. FYI the Maple and Black walnut to make this thing was 100 bucks for materia only. These mods are an act of love not for profit. But I can be bought.


Thanks for the pics they are really nice, and congrats on your upcoming retirement! I was just wondering what the why the rear slide support. I have seen your picture in the gallery before and I think I also saw another version as well. Is this support while traveling or sleeping when the slide is not out?

Julie


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

AbbeysRoad said:


> Go to my gallery, some of the mods are there. I will take a few pictures this weekend and update the gallery. I have been pretty busy looking for a job (retire from the Navy in 60 days) and doing woodwork (building a rustic 30 X 10 tack room for a rancher). I will get the pictures on the site by Sunday. Thanks Curtis, for setting high expections for our fellow OBs. I hope I deliver. The chopping block extends over the sink for the dish drainer or what ever. FYI the Maple and Black walnut to make this thing was 100 bucks for materia only. These mods are an act of love not for profit. But I can be bought.


Thanks for the pics they are really nice, and congrats on your upcoming retirement! I was just wondering what the why the rear slide support. I have seen your picture in the gallery before and I think I also saw another version as well. Is this support while traveling or sleeping when the slide is not out?

Julie
[/quote]

The rancher that my DW works for lets us camp at his ranch that is 16 miles down a dirt road. The road can get pretty rough and this brace removes the stress from the ceiling rails. Too many posts about the rails pulling out, I want to limit the chances of the rails pulling out on my OB.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

What kind of clock/thermometer is that? Looks like it has inside and outside temp?


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Silvrsled said:


> What kind of clock/thermometer is that? Looks like it has inside and outside temp?


Sam's Club. But you can get them just about anywhere. I like the color because it matches the "wood" in the OB and the large scale numbers for the mornings after I may have had too much fun camping







.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice mods. I do have a question

How much does that burner cover/chopping block weigh? It appears to be 1 1/2" thick.

I'm guessing it would weigh near 20 lbs.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Paul said:


> Go to my gallery, some of the mods are there. I will take a few pictures this weekend and update the gallery. I have been pretty busy looking for a job (retire from the Navy in 60 days) and doing woodwork (building a rustic 30 X 10 tack room for a rancher). I will get the pictures on the site by Sunday. Thanks Curtis, for setting high expections for our fellow OBs. I hope I deliver. The chopping block extends over the sink for the dish drainer or what ever. FYI the Maple and *Black walnut* to make this thing was 100 bucks for materia only. These mods are an act of love not for profit. But I can be bought.


VERY nice. We just cut down a 70 year old Black Walnut tree that my grandfather planted (wind/winter snow damage). My brother said we should keep the wood safe and dry, until we can figure out what to do with it. I didn't really understand the logic, until I did some some research. I now know why.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> Sam's Club. But you can get them just about anywhere. I like the color because it matches the "wood" in the OB and the large scale numbers for the mornings after I may have had too much fun camping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks but can you tell me what the brand/model is? can't quite read it from the pics.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job on the mods looks awesome

Don


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Great mods. Especially like the closet mod. Where did you get those wire shelves that snap together?
Thanks for sharing!
Chabbie1


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> VERY nice. We just cut down a 70 year old Black Walnut tree that my grandfather planted (wind/winter snow damage). My brother said we should keep the wood safe and dry, until we can figure out what to do with it. I didn't really understand the logic, until I did some some research. I now know why.


Black Walnut is a very valuable wood. It's a hardwood tree that takes years to mature. It is now the 5th most costly wood.

Keep the wood in a dry area with strips of wood (dunnage) between them. This will allow the wood to air dry evenly and limit the amount of cupping and checking. If the wood is of good quality, it could fetch a fine price from a custom furniture maker or hobbyist.

Dan


----------

